
Ask HN: I'm a whistleblower fired from a FANG and I want to go public - choochoochoo
I&#x27;m a whistleblower fired from a FANG and I&#x27;m considering going public. What are the current draw backs and perceptions of whistleblowers in tech?<p>The issues involved are serious to the corp, to the degree they might have been existential earlier in its life.<p>I joined the company and started in a team that was, in retrospect, designed to conceal and maintain the related issues. I was naive and I raised concerns, and subsequently I received and ignored various coded warnings. I then tried to move teams, but by then the company was well into a process that effectively involved rotating in a small HR department to support management&#x27;s efforts to &quot;paper me up&quot;. I was then fired.<p>In a perfect would, I would go public. My motivations are as follows:<p>* It&#x27;s cowardly and unsatisfying to be unable to tell the truth of what happened. I am forced to conceal it during interviews and often get explicit questions relating to how it looks on my resume. These are VPs and presidents doing the asking and it&#x27;s hard to blow these people off.<p>* I can provide aid and comfort to others. I have an enormous amount of information to say about the company&#x27;s practices in dealing with whistleblowers, which can help others in similar situations.<p>Other considerations: I am &quot;good&quot;, by which I mean I think you would like me and think I am a good worker. I have alot of stuff going on, for example, I am involved in a major role in a startup.<p>I know the generic reputation and consequences of whistleblowing in general. I have a low opinion of ethics in SV or tech in general.<p>I&#x27;m looking for advice: How would a truthful, sane, likable, and reasonable narrative play out? How would I appear to you and your management? Would you hire me? Would you fund my company?
======
thotaway
Dissent is in. The old guard is being slowly boiled alive, but they’re blind
to it.

You’ll have lots of opportunities for jobs, because lots of employers will
want to look morally self-righteous.

